# Best way to get bees out of my car?!!!!



## BlueEggFarmer (Jun 16, 2007)

A fast ride down the road with the windows down and the beesuit on


----------



## IndianaHoney (Jun 5, 2006)

I did try that, but when I got back home I still had a thousand or so left, and they just simply found my trunk again. :-(


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

Had the same problem with my minivan when I brought back wet supers. I just opened the hatch and let them do their thing. Next day, no bees.


----------



## IndianaHoney (Jun 5, 2006)

I fear that letting them have it is my only option. But I have to go somewhere in about 45 min. Guess they'll bee taking a car ride with me.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

I guess you've probably made your trip with the beesuit on, but I was going to suggest something to try. ( I can't stop chuckling, I'm sorry - it wasn't a job interview or something really important was it?)

Obviously if you wait until dark you'll be all set, but if you have to get them out:

1. Put the suit on and go clean up the honey that was spilled.

2. Close all the windows on the car except the one facing the sun.

3. Cover all the other windows with towels, or moving blankets whatever to make them dark.

The bees should finish cleaning up any honey traces in a short time and find their way out the one window you left for them.


----------



## SleepyHollow (Sep 18, 2004)

A car vac works really good.


----------



## Walt McBride (Apr 4, 2004)

I read one time in one of the bee journals of a fellow who was transporting 5 gal. buckets of honey in his station wagon. He had a number of them inside with the seats folded down and the buckets were double stacked. For some reason he had to brake sudenly and a bucket toppled over, the lid poped off and out came 60 lbs. of honey on the seats and floor. What a mess! He had presents of mind to take the car to his out yard, remove the battery, open the doors and return several days later. All the honey was gone and as a bonus he got the rugs fluffed.
Walt


----------



## livetrappingbymatt (Jan 13, 2006)

*aw! the memories!*

once picked up a swarm with the wife's escort wagon.left the nuc box dial open.I knew something was wrong at the first stop light,a little kid was pointing at the car and excitedly pointing at me!
OOPS!
got home and opened the lift gate and they all went back in to the nuc,lucky!
bob


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

try moving bees in a VW bug... I could fit three two story colonies in the bug.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Any ideas?[/QUOTE]

If none of the above suggestions work, you may have to do a cutout. First get an oxy-acetylene torch, then.....................


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

Once the honey is cleaned up, the bees will loose interest in the
car. Think of it as free detailing. In the future, a drop cloth 
or newspapers spread under the supers would allow you to
remove any dipped honey more quickly than one bee-load
at a time.


----------



## IndianaHoney (Jun 5, 2006)

Those are some funny stories. The bees did loose interest, although I still have about 20 bees left in the car, nothing I can't handle.

Troy,
Wasn't a job interview. I was meeting a fellow beekeeper, she got a good laugh out of it, and I looked like an idiot.

I'm deafinatly using a tarp next time.


----------



## samiyam318 (Jan 18, 2006)

I did the same thing once a year or two ago. I laughed at myself over this, but not right away. I ended up putting Bee Go on a fume board in the trunk and waited a half hour until the number of bees in the trunk and the car had reduced significantly. Then I drove myself and my supers about 45 minutes to my destination with my bee suit on and my windows open. I had some looks on that one.

By the time I got there I had only 10-15 bees in my car.

Nothing I could do ever got the smell of the Bee go out of my trunk, even though the chemical itself never touched the fabric. When I traded the car in in March the trunk still smelled like Bee Go. 

I learned a few lessons on that one. Not the least of them was that I use Fischer's Bee Quick now instead of Bee Go.


----------



## IndianaHoney (Jun 5, 2006)

What was the car worth? And what did you get for it? I heard the Bee Go is very foul smelling.


----------



## samiyam318 (Jan 18, 2006)

It was a trade-in. What you "get" for a trade in is illusory.

And yes, Bee-Go smells bad. It smells like a diseased skunk threw up and is still throwing up and will never stop throwing up. And I won't even tell you what the skunk ate to MAKE it throw up. 

Some people say Bee Quick doesn't work as well as Bee-Go. That is not my experience, but in order to to counterbalance the smell to make it not worth it Bee-Quick would have to actually ATTRACT bees. Lots of them, probably all AHB.


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

Why don't you try some honet robber in the car. Then get used to the smell for a while.


----------



## Kevin M (Aug 11, 2006)

What a funny thread....live and learn...! I know a guy who bought a new car, went blue fishing, caught a bunch and was leaving town for two weeks.... He forgot to take the fish out of the car, took off for two weeks, and almost died when he opened the car doors at the long term airport parking lot. Anything he tried wouldn't remove the smell, he sold the car at a good discount, bought another....!!


----------



## IndianaHoney (Jun 5, 2006)

I readly did live and learn!  I am now the proud owner of a tarp.


----------

